# Dieticians



## jdizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

Has anyone been to a dietician after being diagnosed with IBS? and if yes, how helpful was it to you?I've already been on the low fodmap diet for a few months and have kept a food diary and am starting to understand what I can and can't eat so want to know how much help to expect from a dietician? I have an appointment on monday though I can't really afford it right now and some good testimonies or insight would be encouraging. Thanks


----------

